# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Problem : MSAS and SQLserver on 2 different servers

## talliere

Client have 2 servers, one with Sqlserver 2000 and one with Analysis Services.

Want to add a "Analysis Services Processing Task" to my DTS job on the SQLserver but the task does not exist since MSAS is not installed on the SQLserver...

Client does not want to install MSAS on the SQL Server....

Any ideas how to setup auto processing of the cubes ???




Regards Tale Liereng

----------


## rmiao

The task should be there no matter you install AS on it or not.

----------


## talliere

No, there is no task in DTS like this. Checked another client without MSAS and there is no such task there. Think this is installed during inst. of MSAS.

----------


## rmiao

Possible to install AS client on sql server?

----------

